# Line-x or Reflex spray in liners



## wildlands (Mar 13, 2009)

Was looking at line x when I came across Reflex liners. Has anyone ever had a spray in liner from Reflex? Looks like it is a little more cush in it than line x, more like Rhino. It is chemical resistant and has a lifetime warranty. 

Ken

http://www.langeman.com/Reflex/Default.aspx

http://www.linex.com/


----------



## contender* (Mar 13, 2009)

Never had one from them but I don't care for the soft compound like rhino, they seem to gouge out easier than the line-x. JMHO.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

If it's anything like a Rhino then go the other direction. My last truck had a Rhino in it when I bought it. The compound was more like rubber and it gouged out anytime I had anything sharp in the bed.


----------



## revrandyf (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't know about the Reflex but I have LineX in my Toyota and think it's the best accessory I have added.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Mar 13, 2009)

*Use "Search" mode for past discussions.....*

Use the forum 'search' mode and input "Line-X" or "Bed Liners" to find all of the past discussions on this over the past few years. It has resurfaced quite often.... sometimes getting very redundant in the answers. This will get you MORE ANSWERS and OPTIONS to choose from.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## flattop (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my Line-x. Been installed since 1999 and is holding up great!


----------



## wildlands (Mar 13, 2009)

I did the search and read up. that is where the reflex bed liners came up but I can not seem to find anyone who has one or has seen them. Does ot matter really now as I have an appointment monday afternoon to get the new truck done by line x.

thanks
Ken


----------



## fireman401 (Mar 13, 2009)

Got a reflex liner in a 2003 chevy.  Seems to have held up ok.  No problems.  Its harder than you think.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been happy with my Line-X. Never heard of Reflex.


----------



## dixieoffroad86 (Apr 1, 2009)

i have whats called truck guard ultra or something in mine, done by super trucks in cumming. this is the third truck they have done for me and its harder than line x and doesnt fade out as quickly. awesome product i prefer it over the line x and as far as rhino goes my dad had it and i wasnt impressed its more like runny thick paint


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had Rhino and Linex

I'll never go Rhino again.


----------



## shades1963 (Apr 1, 2009)

wildlands said:


> Was looking at line x when I came across Reflex liners. Has anyone ever had a spray in liner from Reflex? Looks like it is a little more cush in it than line x, more like Rhino. It is chemical resistant and has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> Ken
> 
> ...


   check out my ad,    in services to help.           look at my bedliners. they are 100% polyurea.  from SPI bedliners.      the best in the field.  lifetime warranty,    and custom designs, priced right too.


----------

